# "Big brake kit"



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Will the big brake kit (NX upgrade) fit on stock 15" SER rims?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*AD22VF*

it does.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how big are those brakes and do they come with rear discs? or is it just bigger front discs? would it be possible to use the drum brakes split brake line on both rear discs?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

http://www.se-r.net


----------

